# BON VOYAGE TO OUR FAV DOCTOR HOLLY, SNIFF SNIFF HANKIES OUT



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I thought I'd start up this thread as its not long till our lovely Holly ups sticks and moves back to her native NZ. I know she's still gonna be the same old Holly just on the other side of the world but I know we're all gonna miss her being around at the same time of day as us...methinks a few late night sessions in the live chatroom coming up!!

feel free to add your bon voyage messages, and special memories here over the next week or so

I'll go first..........

My dearest Holly (and you will always be Holly to me )

gonna miss you sooooo much, not just in cyberland but in the flesh too. Its funny you just know when you're gonna click with some people and it was the best thing i did saying lets meet up at the Keane concert in June. I will always remember jumping up and down and singing our heads off..and clutching your hand at the poignant words 'everybodys changing and i dont feel the same' 
and then again at REM..another FAB evening with you and your scrummy dh  i just love that pic we have of us taken that day  I cant quite believe I wont go to a concert with you again...next summer just wont be the same 

Its been a rough old year for you for many reasons but by God you're always here, moderating away and dishing out helpful advice to everyone. you of all people really dont deserve the $hit you've had to deal with just recently. I thought my heart would break in two when you told me your news. But you've bounced back like a trooper and I truly believe your dreams will come true this year. I'm crossing everything for you and if I could dig down deep enough to NZ to hold your hand for real through this coming year then i would.

I'm starting saving for my plane ticket, if the bubble muppets can go to Barcelona, then IUI Girls can go to NZ, ANYTHINGS POSSIBLE, after all, we ARE the 2nd most popular board on the site 

lovin you loads,
3 cheers for Holly









mwah


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly

I can't believe the time is nearly here for you to leave us, although we all know you will be still online and catching up with us all, but when we are in our beds asleep.

Holly you are the most amazing person I have met, and have had the pleasure to meet you at both of the IUI meets that I have been to.

You have helped so many people on this site, including me, and you made me feel so welcomed when I first joined the site.

I really hope that all of your dreams come true once you have settled into your new life in New Zealand.

Can't believe you won't be at anymore of our meets. I am going to miss you loads, even though I have only known you since July last year when I joined the site.

Holly thanks for all your love and support over that time, I wonder sometimes how I would have got through some of the low times, but you have always been there for us. And I know you will still be there for us, even though you will be on the other side of the world.

Someone has to keep control of Jilly and her big moving writing.

We are going to miss you ........

     GOOD LUCK


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good idea Kim 

I'm going to miss you lots too Holly,although I have met you only the once you were as lovely as I expected you to be,and it was like meeeting up with an old friend.

Good luck we will miss you loads,I know you will still be here but it won't be the same without you!

And I agree the next IUI girls meet should be in NZ!

Bon Voyage lovely Holly


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Dear, dear, dear Holly,

well I don't really know where to start. You have been such a help to me, without you I'm not sure if I would be going ahead with IUI next month. Thank you so much for being supportive & informative. Although we only met for the first time last summer, I feel like I know you so well. Its been so nice to be able to meet up with someone that is in a similar situation as me - the chats we have had have been so valuable. I'm so sorry that your last tx turned out the way it did, but I do truly believe that the future holds good things for you and Aaron.

I hope your journey goes smoothly & that you get settled very soon. I'll miss you loads!

Liz
x
p.s. thank goodness for technology!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

God guys if this has us in tears, me included kim  then I dread to thing how it will make you feel Holly, dread in a nice way of course as it shows how much love we all have for you...my only regret which is also my fortune (  so work that out ) is that I wasn't able to join in more actively since you joined us on the IUI boards, your warmth, spirit and genuineness shines through not only in your posts but with the way you are in real life and I for one am honoured to have met you.

I know that NZ is the right step for you and I hope it is the start of many many good things and look forward to hearing all about them.

I know we joke about getting our arses over to NZ, but the practicallity isn't very high, but I reckon that Kim, you and Mike deserve that trip you were promising b4 things start to move forward for you, I flew to Australia for £499 albeit a long time ago and the hostles were so very cheap and you can cook food from the super market so wouldn't be as expensive as you might think, don't rule it out  

Anyway guys, you will be pleased to know that Holly is staying on as moderator and I would be grateful that if you notice any threads going extra long, say 15pages and I haven't done anything, please would one of you start a new thread and when I am next on will lock it.... ok so now I am highjacking the thread, so signing off C x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Holly

I can't believe that the time has come for you to go   

I can only echo what all the other lovely girls have said.  Since I first joined this site last April, you have always been here giving all your help, love and advice to everyone, including me, so selflessly.  You deserve all the happiness in the world and I truly wish that NZ brings everything you dream of and marks the start of a great chapter in your life.

Good luck with the move and "see" you soon.  The IUI girls are just going to have to go nocturnal!

Lots of love Rachel xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Holly,

I am so glad I have got to meet you twice,you are such a lovely person  you know that you are a VIP on here and we are all gonna miss you very much,plus when we are all tired and ratty in the day we will be jealous of you snuggling in bed   I know its only really time difference but I am still gonna miss the daily banter,but will look forward to logging on in the morning to see whats new in the land of Holly !!

I want to wish you all the luck in the world for your move,and hope that everything falls into place when you are settled    

LOTS AND LOTS OF LOVE AND HUGS

Kelly x

WILL MISS YA LOADS HUNNY


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Holly,

I am going to miss you to but we can't be greedy,  must share holly with the rest of the world 

 Good Luck  Holly


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Holly....

It's wierd... you'll still be here, being the caring, happy and uplifting Holly we all know and love... but at the same time you're gonna be as far away as it's possible to be. 

I want to say thank you so much for picking me up when i was down and knowing just what to say to keep me going.

I'm so glad that we got the chance to meet up, and that i can put a lovely face to the words you write and the feelings that flood onto the screen. You bring out the best in people however you 'meet' them!

Be safe, Be happy i really hope that New Zealand brings you all the joy and happiness you both deserve( and Mr claws) .

Good Luck to a very special friend

Starr xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Holly just want to thank you for your help and support over the last six months, you are such a special person, hope you settle back in well, hope all your dreams and wishes come true in 2006.

Good luck

Love Katrina and DH


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi holly,

just wanted to say THANKS for all of the help and support you have given me over the last few months, and also BEST OF LUCK  , I know you will be checking in on us all, again, thanks and best of luck for the move back.

xxxdeborahxxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Holly

           

can't write too much or I'll  .....you have always been so lovely to us all.

it's a good thing that cyber-land crosses the miles, and if there's ever a night I can't sleep, I promise to log on and carry on the   

Much love
Jo
xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Dear Holly
You've been such a support and help to so many of us. I hope this isn't goodbye and look forward to staying in touch through cyberspace.
All the best darling.
Perky


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

OOoohhhh    I don't know what to say.....  I've definitley had tears... 

KJ - you are so lovely for having done this 

I genuinely believe that you find friends wherever and whenever you need them.  Nothing truer could be said about the wonderful girls on this site, but long after all of this is over we will always be friends of the closest kind.  Sharing this journey is so much easier when there are others with you who know how hard and long the path can be.  We will always be close even though the distance is extreme.

Please all come and knock on my door soon!!!

 to each and every one of you.

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Holly

Good luck with the move and I hope that you will both be happy in your new home.

I hope that I do just a good job with the IUI list, as you did.

Thank you for all your support over the last 18 months, and returning all that   for you

Claire


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just wanted to join in here.

Holly - you are blessed with the ability to say just the right thing at just the right time. You seem to understand others so well. That is a special gift and I know we all feel very grateful that you have shared it with us.

You know that all the good wishes and luck in the world go with you and DH to NZ.

When will the first NZ meet be? - make sure you give us all plenty of notice!!!!

Cathy


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Holly,

I've been thinking of you a lot this week and wondering how the packing and arrangements are going for you, where your head is at, how you must be feeling etc? I hope these are all in their correct place for you and it is all going to plan.

Going to plan is one thing you are so used to life not doing for you where starting your desired family is concerned, but dispute your own fears & upsets you have always been here for us girls. 

We will be ever grateful for your friendship and support while here in the UK and we'll all love nothing more than anything to keep in touch when you settle back home with your relatives close by in NZ.

You are an amazing person! 

I really feel so positive that you will get to show a lil Holly soon how wonderful you are - it can and will happen lovey! 

I wish for so much for you as you deserve so much.

A very very big thank you for holding my hand through some very tough times, for being a support and smiling face when I needed you. You are special!  

Remember we're only a email away! I'm always here for you.

Lots and lots of love and best wishes to you & Mr Holly for the journey to NZ I hope we speak again soon.

LOL Charlie & DH xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly    
I can only repeat what the others have said.  for being you.
You are an amazing lady who always puts others first, offers good advice, takes time out to help, is totally supportive and knows just what to say & when to say it. This is a special gift   & makes you a special friend to us all despite the fact that you haven't met some of us. We value your friendship very much & will miss you   but thanks to cyberspace we will continue to be in touch on a regular basis. 

You have amazing strength & determination & have bounced back after an extremely difficult year which was filled with lots of ups   & downs   This is the start of something new for you & I'm sure that however scary it is the right decision.

I wish you & DH all the very best as this new chapter opens        & hope that this new beginning is the start of great times. I'm sure it will be & you'll still be able to share it all with your FF buddies.

In life apparently "you reap what you sow" & if that's the case then sweetheart, all of your dreams will come true   The world would be a nicer place with more "Hollys".

Take care, safe journey & please log on ASAP  

Erica.xx

PS. Keep passing that baton


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow Holly the days are flying by..... i've been trying to think of something to say but its difficult...... thanks  so much for your always useful help and advice, and as everyone has said always thinking of others first.....it amazed me that when you posted to say what had happened to you, you did all the personals first..... always caring about others, you are made of very strong stuff... i truly hope that your move is a new begining in all ways, and that very soon there will be little Holly's and Mr Holly's running around NZ take care of yourself...very sorry we didn't meet.... you never know..maybe we will meet one day you'll have to have a holiday in uk... staying a week with each of us !!!    could be a long holiday... all the best     all my love caroline and Kev xxxxx


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Wow Holly!

Your a popular gal!  You must be the first non-celebrity with a fan club!

Good luck in NZ and good luck with your future fetility treatment.  Thanks for keeping the faith in all of us when we didn't have any.  Your a star and a right good laugh.

Safe journey

Jackie xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Holly Holly Holly

What to say, even though you will only be offline for a couple of weeks (hopefully) we shall all miss you terribly, you seem to keep us all gelled together nicely. You have a very special gift, you are a wonderful person who gives so much to each and everyone of us, you always know what to say to make everybodies sad news seem not quite so sad or bad. 

You have had a very tough time recently and have come through it stronger, hope that being part of this wonderful website has helped and that we have all in some way given a small piece of your kindness back.

Wishing you, DH and Mr claws a safe journey home where all your dreams and aspirations will come to you.

Sending you lots of love and kisses 

Shazia xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Holly,
I know I've not been around much lately but you are always in my thoughts - you're just such a great help to all of us on this site - from reliable medical advice, herbal tips and diet advice through to your wicked sense of humour and crazy Ebay shopping!

We all love you loads & every single one of us is wishing you all the very, very best in NZ - really hoping for a speedy BFP for you & your lovely DH.

Lots of love,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Ah Holly - I can hardly bring myself to post on here, it is just SO sad that you are going.... 

All the heartfelt messages say it all - you are a truly special person and loved by every one of us. 

I know its all been said before, but you have been so selfless, caring and generous to everyone - even when you have been through really tough times yourself - that it is, quite frankly, amazing. 

I hope with all my heart that everything falls into place when you are back home in New Zealand and that you and your DH get your dream come true......  

Safe flight Holly  - don't be offline for too long! Thank-you for being there for me and always coming up trumps with helpful advice and wise words.

All my love,
Molly


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Holly,

I wish you a very safe journey, bon voyage.

Take care honey bun

Lots of love,

Minkey & Agatha xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

There just aren't the words, Holly, to tell you how much you are loved, how much you will be missed and how much of a friend you have been to us all. Hope these kisses can express it better than I can. 
With tons of love and thanks for everything,
Claire


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

BON VOYAGE HOLLY!

I hope this is the start of a wonderful chapter in your life where you get to realise your dreams. You are an amazing person, showing such courage and determination. I thank you for all you kind and wise words of support.

Have a safe journey and pleeeeeeeeease hire a pc ASAP when you arrive. Someone needs to keep Jilly & Erica under control 

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey Holly

You're such a star on these boards and so lovely to everyone.  I hope NZ brings you loads of happiness and makes all your wishes come true.

Loads of love

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

VIL think your ticker is a bit wrong xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

holly, i am, like everyone, really really sad to see you go .hope that this is a new start for you  and it brings lots of happiness to you both

thanks for always being there and listening to me,you are an amazing person who is always here for all of us no matter what. 

good luck with everything and hope you are not off line for too long

lots of love

bye  

petal b xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Holly - I feel so sad that you are going but am soooo glad I had the chance to meet you.. you are such a lovely person.  I really hope that your new start in New Zealand will make all your dreams come true.... you so deserve it.  Thankyou for the kind words and support that you have given me.

Please don't be away from cyberland for too long.  Have a safe journey hun... take care...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

PC about to be packed up now.................   

Love you all and miss you already!!!

Thanks for all the lovely kind words   I promise I'll be back as soon as I can!!

Love
Holly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*bump *  - for holly just in case you've forgotten how much we wuv yooooo

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Many apologises to Holly as I didn't get a chance to wish you all the best before you left.
So here it is:
Holly you have been a wonderful support to us all & will be greatly missed. Wishing you & your dh all the best and hoping that your move home will be the best thing for you both and may your dreams come true.


----------

